# Maytag electric range won't heat



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Does power cycle when it gets up to that 100 degree limit? Does the element actually start to get warm/hot?

If you've got 240v across the element, then you've got power. Last thing to do would be to check current draw with a clamp on ammeter.

If the relay contacts on the board have failed you would get absolutely no heating or the element would melt itself into a puddle.

I would suspect something wrong with temp sensing circuit on either the board or probe if the unit is still maintaining some heat.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

does the bottom element get red hot? If your getting 220 volts it should get red hot and stay that way until set temp. is reached.


----------



## Windstang (Jul 27, 2015)

Try testing the broiler element too - ohms and see if voltage gets applied. (Also a good idea to buy a cheap clip on Ammeter. They're cheap on Aliexpress and work just fine). Mine acted the same way and the broiler was burned out. Mine uses both elements to get to a normal operating temperature.


----------



## Jay_appliancPro (Aug 25, 2015)

Sounds like you have a bad ground, try running an extension cord and plug your stove into a receptacle that's on a different circuit aka different breaker. If that doesn't resolve the issue you probably have a open path or burnt path somewhere on your control board. If your elements are getting proper voltage but the voltage cannot make its way back to ground your element will not heat or will heat slightly with a poor ground within the circuit.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Jay_appliancPro said:


> Sounds like you have a bad ground, try running an extension cord and plug your stove into a receptacle that's on a different circuit aka different breaker. If that doesn't resolve the issue you probably have a open path or burnt path somewhere on your control board. If your elements are getting proper voltage but the voltage cannot make its way back to ground your element will not heat or will heat slightly with a poor ground within the circuit.


Appliance pro?????

Run an electric range on an extension cord to a different circuit? Where would you find such a cord? How many range circuits do most houses have?

Open ground? That's ridiculous!!


----------



## Jay_appliancPro (Aug 25, 2015)

For testing only dummy.


----------



## Jay_appliancPro (Aug 25, 2015)

And it's not ridiculous, Ive repaired thousands of appliances for the past 15 years I think I know what I'm doing. If you don't know what you're doing it's okay but its not really cool to try and bash people attempting to help someone because you don't understand. It is a simple way to rule out the problem.


----------



## Jay_appliancPro (Aug 25, 2015)

The problem is most likely the control board but you should rule out your circuit first...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

So, could you explain your thinking on that Appliance Pro.

Where else would one plug in a stove that's on a 220 volt 50 amp receptacle?

What OTHER 50 amp 220 volt receptacles would one find in a house?


----------



## Jay_appliancPro (Aug 25, 2015)

I've seen hacked wiring jobs where people have not a clue working on they're electric in they're home and have wired they're range with two different lines in conjunction with outlets. So too assume that the wiring to the range is correct in the first place would be naive assume nothing. You notice the "ass" in assumption. That would be you.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

best advice I can give right now is don't listen to Jay. A bad ground???????? For heavens sake the elements don't need grounded to heat


----------



## teamo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry I didn't have time to get back on here since posting. The broiler also didn't get hot. The oven got warm up to about 105 F and then didn't heat any further. After about a half hour of this it finally did kick in and heat up to temperature. It's been working for the last few days without any issues so I'll have to wait until it happens again.


----------

